# Difference between calvus or compressiceps



## rodriguez_4

What is the differnce between the two? I have been looking at these for a while but can't see it. Some help please.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

I believe it is one has scales on top of its head and the other doesnt.

Dont quote me on this though. That is just what came to mind.


----------



## exasperatus2002

calvus also has a better selection of color variants. Now if only my lfs would pick some up.


----------



## Fogelhund

exasperatus2002 said:


> calvus also has a better selection of color variants. Now if only my lfs would pick some up.


Actually, there are far more compressiceps variants than there are calvus (4).

From a scientific perspective, calvus have no scales on their head, I think the latin conversion is bald. A. calvus are also not quite as tall bodied as comps are, at least as adults.


----------



## exasperatus2002

Fogelhund said:


> exasperatus2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> calvus also has a better selection of color variants. Now if only my lfs would pick some up.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are far more compressiceps variants than there are calvus (4).
> 
> From a scientific perspective, calvus have no scales on their head, I think the latin conversion is bald. A. calvus are also not quite as tall bodied as comps are, at least as adults.
Click to expand...

From the profiles available here, it looks like calvus has more. Either way, imo, calvus is the better looking fish.

Heres a good article on the two species. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/altolamprologus.php


----------



## rodriguez_4

I've read that article. It says Calvus are not aggressive which is good but how about comps? What is the size difference between the two? Is it possiable to keep both in the same tank?


----------



## Fogelhund

exasperatus2002 said:


> From the profiles available here, it looks like calvus has more. Either way, imo, calvus is the better looking fish.


The profiles are not an exhaustive list of all fish.

There isn't much of a difference in aggression between calvus and comps. I would not recommend keeping them together, they'll hybridize easily, and males will be quite aggressive towards each other.


----------



## rodriguez_4

Makes sense! Wouldn't want to hybridize. Well I am planning on going with a few Calvus. Does it make a difference if I had differet kinds of Calvus together?


----------



## DJRansome

Yes, different types of calvus will also hybridize and fight.


----------



## rodriguez_4

Hmmmm..... Well there goes my plan! Personal opinion, which would you choose? I was planning on doing Blacks and Whites. But since that plan is out of the window I will probably go for Whites.


----------



## DJRansome

I have the blacks. Really just what you like...


----------



## prov356

Whites can often turn black and back again and everything in between. I have the white calvus and yellow comps. Love 'em both. I'm thinking about getting the red lufubu's. I'm not one to collect variants of one species, but alto's are so easy to work into many tang tanks.


----------



## rodriguez_4

I really like the way the whites look. I was thinking about getting a small colony of Fronts and adding a few whites. Maybe 5-6 Fronts and 5-6 Whites. From what I understand both are not very aggressive so this should work right?


----------



## rodriguez_4

Do any of you own any White(Kabemba)? I looked in the Profile section on here and it looks to have a blueish tint to it. Either way they both look awesome!!!(Kabemba and Chaitika) But if I can find some, I think I'm going with the Kabemba.


----------



## prov356

rodriguez_4 said:


> Do any of you own any White(Kabemba)? I looked in the Profile section on here and it looks to have a blueish tint to it. Either way they both look awesome!!!(Kabemba and Chaitika) But if I can find some, I think I'm going with the Kabemba.


I've never seen the Kabemba for sale anywhere, only Chaitika. And that Kabemba photo is out of Ad Konings 'Natural Habitat' book. The pic in the book has no blue at all. Not sure why it shows the blue in the profile pics. You might accomplish that with lighting, maybe. But, I'm pretty sure there are no 'blue' altos. If you're really counting on either of those looking in your tank like they do in those pics, you may end up being very disappointed. My 'white' males turned jet black when they reached maturity. The shade of black/white comes and goes now. Rarely do they exhibit the stark 'white' that I was counting on. Live and learn. Others here have had similar experiences. Still a gorgeous fish.


----------



## rodriguez_4

Thanks for the heads up. What is a decent price for the Chaitika? I have been serching the retailers on here and the lfs but not ready to commit until I get more info.


----------



## prov356

You can find them for under $10 in some of the online retailers in the reviews section. You'll find what you're looking for there. Recommending specific retailers in the open forum is against forum rules, but folks can feel free to pm any suggestions.


----------

